# Humanities & Anthropology > Philosophy >  -= ?Soul? =-

## Rio Lee

Hello minna-sama,



What's exactly a soul in your opinion? What do you think a soul is? I've been asking around and searching the net. And it seems theres a lot of different interpretation of what is a soul is? what does it do? etc etc. Both from religious sources and non-religious sources and scientific and non-scientific sources. What do you think soul is? I dont care if the answer you give is weird or whatever. Since the topic on Soul is abstract(or is it?). I just want to know what do you think about soul?



I heard some say soul doesnt really exist, or rather soul is actually the brain(or something like that). Since we havent really know 100% on how the brains work, i cant really say anything about this. And in science, theres seems to be a prove that things that we feel(mad, happy, sad etc), dreams, and love are workings of the brain. We fall in love because of our instict or rather probally instruction in our genes? to avoid us ningen from being extinct?  :Doubt:  and when we die, we'll just turn into protiens and back into nature cycle of life.. When we dream, is it really random chemical reaction in the brain, or is it really, our soul workings? Why does it hurt when we got dumped by our g/f(or maybe its just me  :Relieved:  ), for example. Is it caused by our brains? or something else effecting the brain?.



And since we're talking about abstract things, i also wanted to ask, Whats makes a human human, and whats make a living being, a living being? in your own opinion. Is it because of a soul that makes us a living being? (ok lol. probaly i watched to much anime and need to go out more) but i still want to know you opinion on this. If something(nonliving being) can feel emotions, sad, happy, love, etc, would it make you a human or rather a living being? would it determine that you have a soul?



For me, currently i've to say that i believe that soul exist(even if its a doll, if it can feel, can be emotional etc etc, that i have to say that it probaly have a soul/a living being/human). Because if we're(humans) just an empty container with nothing in it, wouldnt it be a waste, right? and everything in this world exist for a reason(or something like that).  :Poh:  hahaha, thats just my naive way of thinking. But what do you think a soul is? Please share  :Bluush: 



Rio  :Raining: 
* forgive me for my bad spellings and grammar.

----------


## RockLee

> And in science, theres seems to be a prove that things that we feel(mad, happy, sad etc), dreams, and love are workings of the brain. We fall in love because of our instict or rather probally instruction in our genes? to avoid us ningen from being extinct?  and when we die, we'll just turn into protiens and back into nature cycle of life..


Those things happen because chemicals are being released in the brain, and we experience things...I don't think we have a soul...just an individuality that makes everyone unique.





> * forgive me for my bad spellings and grammar.


You don't have to appologize..Everyone makes mistakes..That's the only way to learn  :Wink:  !!




ps/ that's Yuzu from Aishiteruze Baby in your ava init?  :Smiling:

----------


## Bob in Iowa

As a non religious person, I think of 'soul' as a word to describe the essence of a person's being and character. 

It is one of those things that is impossible to quantify in clinical terms, Whether you call it soul, spirit, heart, or aura, you can feel it from some people whenever they are near, when you look at them and see the twinkle in the eyes, or when you hear the smile in their voice -- that person has a good soul. And, unfortunately, from others you sense the opposite.

--Bob

----------


## Frank D. White

years ago some scientific study put dying people on a very sensitive weigh scale. At the moment of death they all lost a few ounces, suposedly when the soul left the body??

Frank

 :Doubt:

----------


## Rio Lee

> years ago some scientific study put dying people on a very sensitive weigh scale. At the moment of death they all lost a few ounces, suposedly when the soul left the body??
> 
> Frank


yea.. i think i read this article somewhere before, but in that article the experiment was done to a mouse?(if my memory serve me right)
this is another article i found on the net.
http://www.themindofgod.net/Soul%20Mass.htm 
if it does exist i wonder what does a soul looks like? since it has a mass, probaly it would look like a goo? or a jelly?  :Relieved: 




> Those things happen because chemicals are being released in the brain, and we experience things...I don't think we have a soul...just an individuality that makes everyone unique.


yea, probaly so. but from your opinion where does this individuality comes from? experience in life?




> ps/ that's Yuzu from Aishiteruze Baby in your ava init?


yup  :Bluush:  *melts*

----------


## RockLee

> yea, probaly so. but from your opinion where does this individuality comes from? experience in life?


When u are born, u look different, act different, think different...thus you are a unique individual...there are no 2 same ppl in teh world...(if they would be 100% genetical the same and have the exact same thoughpath..hmm maybe then it wouldn't....but the chance of that happening is non-existing)

----------

